# Yamaha 115 2 stroke bogging



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Since it's an intermittent problem, when it does see if your primer bulb is hard, also push the choke in and see if it picks up any speed.

Let me know

Standing by


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

Thanks creek runner. I ran the boat all day yesterday without any problems. I put some fuel additive, the recommended amout for fuel system clean and checked the fuel water separator which didn't have any water in it. Ran good but I will keep what you said in mind.


----------



## 98Scout185 (3 mo ago)

Creek Runner said:


> Since it's an intermittent problem, when it does see if your primer bulb is hard, also push the choke in and see if it picks up any speed.
> 
> Let me know
> 
> Standing by


I have similar issues and my bulb is flat when the issue happens. It will start up then after running any real distance on plane I start to get the issue. It will get very stiff as I’m pulling the throttle back and not want to get out of gear. Then trying to throttle up it will bog down. Pumping the ball gets things back in order. All this has me thinking vapor lock. 97 Yamaha 115 2 stroke


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does the alarm system work?


----------



## 98Scout185 (3 mo ago)

The overheat alarm? Yes it does work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

98Scout185 said:


> The overheat alarm? Yes it does work.


I was trying to rule out your alarm system not alarming audibly and limiting RPM


----------



## 98Scout185 (3 mo ago)

It’s definitely more of a fuel issue. I can pump the ball or better yet purge and prime then she will try to bog down and after a little bit respond to the throttle normal and all good until I come off plane again


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

No Lean Fuel Mixture horn?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wouldn’t use any fuel additives other than Yamaha Ring Free. 
You may have an intermittent tank vent issue.


----------



## 98Scout185 (3 mo ago)

Mako 181 said:


> No Lean Fuel Mixture horn?


No sir not that I know of....


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

sounds like it's sucking air somewhere in the fuel lines.


----------



## 98Scout185 (3 mo ago)

bob_esper said:


> sounds like it's sucking air somewhere in the fuel lines.


I agree. I’m replacing the fuel water separator today and then testing it out. If it still is having any issues I’m gonna run it on a separate running can to diagnose if it’s in motor or fuel system


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

98Scout185 said:


> I agree. I’m replacing the fuel water separator today and then testing it out. If it still is having any issues I’m gonna run it on a separate running can to diagnose if it’s in motor or fuel system


I should have given you this advice first…
Get a remote tank and fuel hose and run the outboard. If it never gives you a problem you can rule out the outboard issue and then I’d replace the fuel filter/water separator and it it keeps giving you problems replace the hose and primer bulb and if it still does it check your fuel tank pickup and if it still does it check your fuel tank vent fitting or vent cap and if it still does it replace the entire fuel line from fuel filter to tank.
It’s not an impossiblity that your fuel line liner separated from the outer layer and is collapsing and restricting flow but you said it’s a nearly new boat and outboard right? In that case it’s likely your tank vent.


----------



## 98Scout185 (3 mo ago)

Ok. I ran the boat yesterday in an external fuel tank. It still had the problem. I’m going to refit all the gas connections from factory zip ties to hose clamps. If it still persists I’m looking toward fuel pump.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Did the bulb go flat when you had issues?


----------



## 98Scout185 (3 mo ago)

No. And as I ran the boat the problem became less so. As in it would sometimes not have any problem or when it did I could clear it faster and get back to normal throttle response.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

98Scout185 said:


> Ok. I ran the boat yesterday in an external fuel tank. It still had the problem. I’m going to refit all the gas connections from factory zip ties to hose clamps. If it still persists I’m looking toward fuel pump.


Factory zip ties on fuel lines? Is that an Egret?


----------



## 98Scout185 (3 mo ago)

It’s the zip ties from to and from the fuel pump to the carburetor


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

98Scout185 said:


> It’s the zip ties from to and from the fuel pump to the carburetor


Oh I see. I would not change anything under the cowling. Didn’t you state this is a new outboard?


----------

